# slingshotforum arcade?



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

what is the arcade option at the top? it wont let me in


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It's coming soon. Shhh. Don't tell anyone!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

slingshot shooting game i presume?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

No, I haven't found an actual slingshot game yet. But, it will have other fun games!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its a good idea.. anyway to keep people on the site.. 
good for numbers and advertising.
if you ever need some art done for the website .... right here.. i do not do web design but i am ultra handy with photos and art. just throwing that out there,.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the offer!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

hmm im thinking archery?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

angry birds


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe! I wish they had angry birds! No luck though.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I added a couple slingshot games. More games to come.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I added a bunch of games. Have fun!


----------

